# Basic Air Qualification or BAEQ?



## logisticsxtrooper (7 Mar 2011)

Does anyone have any info. on this course?


----------



## navymich (7 Mar 2011)

If you have access to the DWAN, you can find out more here:  http://16wingweb.borden.mil.ca/aca/pages/BAEQ_welcome_e.html

If you don't have access, here is some info from the page plus upcoming course dates and locations:

Course Data
Course ID - 115924
Course Qualification Code - AIOG
Course dates - View course dates

Course Description
The aim of this course is to outline the NCM AES- based professional military education and training required to complete NCM Basic Air Environmental Qualification (BAEQ) and to provide the individual with the basic tools (skills and knowledge) necessary to perform their duties at the rank of Private in Air Command.

Prerequisites
In order to be selected for this training, the member must be a graduate of the Basic Military Qualification.

Loading Authority
A1 PD NCM from 1Cdn Air Div will ensure that all candidates selected for training receive course loading messages prior to course commencement.

Basic Air Environmental Qualification - BAEQ
Serial # Dates # Students Language Location 
1022 28 Feb - 4 Mar 11 24 Eng Comox 
1023 21 Mar - 25 Mar 11 24 Eng ACA 
1101 4 Apr - 8 Apr 11 24 Eng Shearwater 
1101B 11 Apr - 15 Apr 11 24 Eng Winnipeg 
1102 2 May - 6 May 11 24 Eng Trenton 
1103 16 May - 20 May 11 24 Eng ACA 
1104 30 May - 3 Jun 11 24 Eng ACA 
1105 13 Jun - 17 Jun 11 24 Eng Cold Lake 
1106 4 Jul - 8 Jul 11 24 Eng ACA 
1108 29 Aug - 2 Sep 11 24 Eng Cornwall 
1109 12 Sep - 16 Sep 11 24 Eng ACA 
1110 26 Sep - 30 Sep 11 24 Eng Winnipeg 
1111 3 Oct - 7 Oct 11 24 Franco ACA 
1112 17 Oct - 21 Oct 11 24 Eng Greenwood 
1113 31 Oct - 4 Nov 11 24 Eng ACA 
1114 14 Nov - 18 Nov 11 24 Franco Bagotville 
1115 5 Dec - 9 Dec 11 24 Eng ACA


----------



## pfinlayson (9 Sep 2011)

Stepping a little off topic...

I am just starting my application process with the 192 CEF.  I've been able to find lots of info on land BMQ and options for attending.  Is there anywhere an applicant can find info, or can someone share there knowledge?


----------

